# Nitrous on b15 sentra qr25de



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 2004 Nissan sentra 2.5L. my problem is that the kit requires me to hook a vaccum tee to the fuel pressure regular, however, the fuel pressure regulator is located in the fuel tank. how can i hook this up, i was thinking about bypassing the stock fuel regulator and install an adjustable regulator under the hood but i need to know the best way of installing this? please help i have everything but this done and i want to get a timeslip with the nitrous before the track closes for the winter.


----------

